# SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand



## Arcorator (28. April 2011)

*SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin eine SLI Brücke am suchen die ich so schnell wie möglich bekommen kann 24 Stunden Versand?

*EDITIERT*

Lg


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2011)

Crossfirebrücke hilft dir nicht oder?


----------



## Klutten (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

@ Arcorator

Dein Beitrag wurde editiert. Wenn du hier etwas kaufen möchtest, dann nutze den Marktplatz.


----------



## zøtac (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

War das bei NV nicht so das man seit neueren Treibern die Brücke nicht mehr zwingend benötigt? Man müsste dann halt 1-3% Leistungseinbußen auf sich nehmen. 
Ich kenn mich aber nicht so mit MGPU aus..


----------



## Arcorator (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Ich hab da keine ahnung wie und was geht ich brauch eine wenn für Nvidea Karten ???


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Hier wenn du zuviel Geld hast ^^, die hast du schon morgen


----------



## mattinator (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Erstmal brauchst Du ein Mainboard, welches zwei entsprechende PCIe-Slots hat (mind. x16@x8) und SLI unterstützt. Wenn das der Fall ist, hast Du die Brücke eigentlich beim Mainboard dabei. Ansonsten hat *zøtac *Recht, müsste mit aktuellen Treibern auch ohne Brücke laufen.



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Hier wenn du zuviel Geld hast ^^, die hast du schon morgenhttp://www.amazon.de/Club-3D-CrossF...ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1304015635&sr=8-3-spell



Der war gut.Aber in der Bucht gibt es auch preiswerte.​


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Erstmal die Frage, was Du denn für Hwrdare hast und warum das so dringend ist. Und dann: wenn Du ein wenig dreist bist, dann kaufst Du dir in einem Laden vor Ort, der auch "Rückgaberecht" einräumt, eine neue nvidia-Karte und leihst nur die SLI-Brücke aus, und wenn Du dann eine bestellte neue Brücke bekommen hast, legst Du die Brücke wieder zur gekaufen Karte und gibst sie zurück.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2011)

Die bekommt man auch im EVGA Store:

http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4





			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ein weng dreist bist, dann kaufst Du dir in einem Laden vor Ort, der auch "Rückgaberecht" einräumt, eine neue nvidia-Karte und leihst nur die SLI-Brücke aus, und wenn Du dann eine bestellte neue Brücke bekommen hast, legst Du die Brücke wieder zur gekaufen Karte und gibst sie zurück.



Bei Nividia Karten wird normalerweise keine Bridge mitgeliefert.


----------



## Ecki1986 (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Die SLI - Brücke wird doch nur bei den Mainboard mitgeliefert oder??


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2011)

Ecki1986 schrieb:
			
		

> Die SLI - Brücke wird doch nur bei den Mainboard mitgeliefert oder??



Genau.


----------



## Ecki1986 (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Also müsste das ja bei deinem Board dabei gewesen sein, wenn es SLI unterstützt.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2011)

Es hatte hier auch mal jemand ein SLI fähiges Asus P67 Board, das neu ohne Bridge ausgeliefert wurde. Keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Nur beim Board? dann soll er halt ein Board kaufen und später wieder zurückgeben   bei AMD is die Brücke bei der Karte dabei.


Aber was für ein Board hat er denn nun? Nachher hat er gar kein Sli-fähiges Board...


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur beim Board? dann soll er halt ein Board kaufen und später wieder zurückgeben   bei AMD is die Brücke bei der Karte dabei.
> 
> 
> Aber was für ein Board hat er denn nun? Nachher hat er gar kein Sli-fähiges Board...



Das liegt daran, dass CF ohne große Lizensierung genutzt werden kann, und auf wesentlich mehr Boards funktioniert als SLI (was sich mit Bulldozer ja ändert)

So weit ich weiß, nutzt er schon die zwei 550 auf seinem Board, nur halt ohne Bridge.


----------



## Arcorator (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Ja 2x 550 ti und das Bord ist das Asus P7P55D-E


----------



## Ecki1986 (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

laut Hersteller ist des Board nicht für SLI geeignet nur für Crossfire

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P7P55D-E

Erst die Deluxe und Pro Variante des Boards


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

meine Lightning 580er hat gleich zwei Brücken dabei!


----------



## Ecki1986 (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Hm.. des hilft dem TE aber leider nicht weiter


----------



## Arcorator (29. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

also würde das dann nix bringen wenn ich da nun eine sli brücke an denn beiden karten dran mach ???

Oder hab ich dann was mehr an Leistung ???

lG


----------



## Ecki1986 (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Also so wie ich das sehe nützt dir die zweite karte nur als physx-karte.

Also Dual-GPU kannst du das aufgrund deines Boardes nur mit AMD/ATI - Karten machen.

Wenn du allerdings SLI - nutzen möchtest müsstest du ein anderes Board nehmen z.B. dein Board in der Pro oder Deluxe Variante.


----------



## Arcorator (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Ich hab nun die sli brücke dran gemacht und was muss ich nun machen muss mann das sli noch anschalten über denn Nvidea Systemsteuerung ????

Kann da nix finden.


----------



## Ecki1986 (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Das System erkennt die zwei Grafikkarten automatisch und bietet dir SLI an.

Allerdings unterstütz dein Board kein SLI


----------



## Arcorator (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Oh mann das heißt alles um sonst oder wie kann mann da denn echt nix machen =(


----------



## Ecki1986 (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Kannst du mal deine aktuelles System posten?

hast du schon die zwei Grafikkarten?

Dann kann mehr evtl. ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge machen und du evtl nur ein neues Board kaufen musst das dann auch SLI unterstütz.


----------



## Arcorator (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Ok

Bord is das Asus P7P55d-E
Intel I7 750 mit 3,8 GHz
6 gb Arbeitsspeicher
2X  gtx 550 Ti 
500 Watt Netzteil

Reicht das 

Lg


----------



## jensi251 (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Wieso informiert man sich nicht vorher?
Und ein SLI aus zwei gts550 ist auch nicht das richtige dafür. Besser wäre eine 560ti gewesen.


----------



## Arcorator (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Ja dachte das das geht und ich hab nun mal die gtx 550 ti ^^


----------



## jensi251 (30. April 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*



Arcorator schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Reicht das
> 
> Lg




Was soll denn da reichen? Du brauchst nur ein neues Board mit SLI Unterstützung und am besten mal schreiben was für ein Netzteil du genau hast.


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

netzteil währe noch recht interessant.

Ja also da kann man leider nur sagen das da ein neues Board bei muss, dass dann auch SLI unterstützt.

z.B.: die Pro oder Deluxe Variante deines Boards

kannst dein Board vl verkaufen, so hast du vl keine zu großen Verlust gemacht.


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: SLI Brücke gesucht 24 Stunden Versand*

Das die SLI Brücken bei Boards mit SLI unterstützung beiliegen stimmt nicht ganz. Mein Board unterstützt z.B. x8 x8 SLI und Crossfire, ne Bridge war aber für keines von beiden dabei


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Das die SLI Brücken bei Boards mit SLI unterstützung beiliegen stimmt nicht ganz. Mein Board unterstützt z.B. x8 x8 SLI und Crossfire, ne Bridge war aber für keines von beiden dabei



Das stimmt. In einem anderen Thread hatte auch mal jemand das Problem.


----------

